# Finaly got my washing facilities setup (pics)



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Today i have finally got my pressure washer/reel and hosepipe reel setup running of my 3 water butts finished.

I have now got setup 3 water butts in series collecting rain water from garage roof. I then pump water via a water butt pump that is controlled by a electronic timer set at 5min because i always forget to turn pump off.
The water feeds into a 11lt DI vessel. Water enters DI vessal at 40-50ppm and exits at 0ppm. The nice clean water than travel down hose pipe, along garage wall to inside garage where i have installed a tape.
It then splits there to feed my pressure washer and hozelock hosepipe reel.
I have got a 25m rubber hose setup on my pressure washer which is loads better than the one karcher supplied with PW. So instead of take me 10min to setup and the another 10min to pack away my PW. It now takes second.

What do you all think.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

That looks hardcore top notch


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Awesome work. Very jealous.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A very clever set up, very impressed fella and it looks neat and tidy too. Well done. :thumb:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Very nice! One of the most annoying things is getting everything out and setting it up, along with packing it all away.

Good job


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

That's amazing


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Well thought out!


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

Brilliant set up! Very well thought out. I have that Karcher, or perhaps similar, and never though of changing the standard hose. 

So you use DI water for your entire wash?


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

That's very cool. Nice one.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am going to copy that and then claim to all my friends it was my idea !!

that is well funky


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Great idea - i'd move the Karcher lower down away from the electrics though


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Some proper work has gone into that :thumb:


----------



## r18jsh (Nov 15, 2014)

That looks like a good set up.

I could be doing with a reel for my PW, can you tell me where you got your's from?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Now thats a setup!

What is the flow like through the hosepipe from the pump?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like a lot of work to save a little time. :detailer:

I can appreciate the thought and work which has gone into it 'though. :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Save a little time? Using my DI vessel saves a lot of time and using clean water is better anyway.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

You have to much time on your hands, i suggest you get a hobby LOL

Stunning mate well done


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Very neat


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Surely having bricks in it isnt doing you any favours?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow that is awesome. I'm sure I'm not the only envious one here


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

Very nice setup! I'm hoping to do something similar when we sell this house and buy another with a nice large garage!


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

bigkahunaburger said:


> Brilliant set up! Very well thought out. I have that Karcher, or perhaps similar, and never though of changing the standard hose.
> 
> So you use DI water for your entire wash?


Yes mate the water from the 3rd butt is only 40-50ppm so no ware near as hard as my mains tap water which is 450-500ppm so 11lt of resin should last quite awhile.



robby71 said:


> Great idea - i'd move the Karcher lower down away from the electrics though


Lol im a sparky so going to change them today for whether proof ones if missis will let me as it valintine day haha.



r18jsh said:


> That looks like a good set up.
> 
> I could be doing with a reel for my PW, can you tell me where you got your's from?


I got lucky and only payed £21 for it second hand of ebay. I then got hose from hose direct. And fitting of ebay. As rear was 3/8" thread and hose was m22 for karcher.



Eddmeister said:


> Surely having bricks in it isnt doing you any favours?


I had them soaking in a bucket since Christmas and hardly anything came of them. But to be fair the di resin acts a great filter.

Thanks for comments guys


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Now thats a setup!
> 
> What is the flow like through the hosepipe from the pump?


Pressure is good through a hose head, but not fantastic open hose. But it is perfect flow for sheeting car after washing tho 😃


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Nice one, i just wasnt sure if anything would come off them


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

You could use rubber dive bricks that are used in swimming pools by diving instructors. 

Cooks


----------



## Mr Whippy (May 6, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I would still add a DI Vessel, just to collect any debris that makes it through, as trust me, it will ..

Nice set up though ..


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

dooka said:


> I would still add a DI Vessel, just to collect any debris that makes it through, as trust me, it will ..
> 
> Nice set up though ..


Yes i have a 11L vessel inline feeding tap mate. As well as a filter in pump.


----------



## Ghost. (Aug 26, 2012)

Coddy20 said:


> Today i have finally got my pressure washer/reel and hosepipe reel setup running of my 3 water butts finished.
> 
> I have now got setup 3 water butts in series collecting rain water from garage roof. I then pump water via a water butt pump that is controlled by a electronic timer set at 5min because i always forget to turn pump off.
> The water feeds into a 11lt DI vessel. Water enters DI vessal at 40-50ppm and exits at 0ppm. The nice clean water than travel down hose pipe, along garage wall to inside garage where i have installed a tape.
> ...


Nice setup, hope to do something similar.

Would you recommend the DI Vessel?

How long does is normally last before you have to change the resin ?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice set up, very inspirational. I would suggest some insulation on those copper pipes though


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Where did you get the hose reel from?


----------

